# 2000 Nissan Altima manual transmission change



## Luger (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

So after discovering that my differential side bearings were causing the oil seal to leak I am going to swap out the transmission with a used one. I have the FSM and it looks like a pretty straightforward job. While I am doing this I am going to throw in a new clutch and replace the front and rear motor mounts. 

Has anyone replaced this transmission that could let me know of any unexpected problems I may run into with this specific car?

Thanks


----------

